# craftsman snowblower .



## tanker2221 (Jul 17, 2010)

hi , new here i was wondering will a 486.24839 fit and work with a 917.258562 tractor?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tanker!


----------

